# Edit Primetime Anytime?



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Is there a way to edit the hours of Primetime Anytime to include my local news at 10:00 PM?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

No, you would need to set it's own timer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

insimbi said:


> Is there a way to edit the hours of Primetime Anytime to include my local news at 10:00 PM?


Sorry ... the hours of PTA are set by DISH based on the expected length of prime time shows. There may be nights where sports or an awards show is scheduled to run past 10pm Mountain Time and all your PTA channels will continue to record ... but the user cannot select the hours.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

The new version of software just recently being pushed out (S215), though, does allow you to select specific days of the week and networks to record/not record.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

James Long said:


> There may be nights where sports or an awards show is scheduled to run past 10pm Mountain Time and all your PTA channels will continue to record ... but the user cannot select the hours.


Nearly every Sunday night on CBS from golf season thru NFL season.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Marlin Guy said:


> Nearly every Sunday night on CBS from golf season thru NFL season.


What about the other two weeks of the year?:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Marlin Guy said:


> Nearly every Sunday night on CBS from golf season thru NFL season.


The trick is if the last program of prime time is SCHEDULED to air after the traditional end of prime time. Golf running late pushing 60 minutes and the rest of the lineup back doesn't extend the end of PrimeTime. PTA is only extended if the Prime Time shows in guide start or end outside of the traditional hours.

An NFL game scheduled to end at 11:30pm ET would extend PTA to 11:30pm (no 'one hour later' padding for sports). As seen earlier this year, a basketball game scheduled to end at 10:00pm ET does not change the end of PTA - even if the show after basketball is delayed by the game ending late.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... it is a glaring loophole, especially for Sunday nights during the NFL season... but I'm not sure how they could work around it unless they just went an extra 2 hours on CBS and FOX on those Sundays.

The only other way would be to allow users to customize it themselves. Now that you can pick all or one channel and pick some or all days of the week... the next tweak would be to let you change the start/end times.

It would be awesome if they would allow you to customize certain days... then you could extend either CBS or FOX on those Sunday nights.

There are still manual issues like during ACC basketball season my local CBS pre-empts shows like NCIS to show an ACC game and then will run the new episode of NCIS at 1:30am or so in the morning... no way PTAT could ever accommodate that so you have to watch for those yourself.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> There are still manual issues like during ACC basketball season my local CBS pre-empts shows like NCIS to show an ACC game and then will run the new episode of NCIS at 1:30am or so in the morning... no way PTAT could ever accommodate that so you have to watch for those yourself.


I have timers set for my favorite shows, regardless of if they are PTAT programs. When they air in prime time the recordings are brought forward into the my recordings folder where they are easier to find (the timers show as skipped). When the 8 days are passed (now configurable to as little as two) the programs are independently saved ... including the AutoHOP information for most programs.

If the local station decides to make up a program at 1:30am the timer exists. As long as the guide information is correct the timer works. (Where it fails is when programs are not airing within their guide data.)

With PTAT I'd love to see an automatic hour overrun added any night when programming may be pushed back by sports. Then use AutoHOP to mark the true start and end of the shows. If the overrun was configurable it would help.


----------

